# New Wotofo RDA's - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/8/15)

We have a unique range of the some the latest Wotofo RDA's in.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection.../carbon-fiber-edition-freakshow-rda-by-wotofo



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...splatter-edition-mini-freakshow-rda-by-wotofo



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/mini-freakshow-rda-by-wotofo



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...oducts/freakshow-mini-standard-broad-cap-pack

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (10/7/17)

Guys I know I'm super late on this one but do you guys by any chance have one of those broad caps lying around somewhere


----------



## Sir Vape (10/7/17)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Guys I know I'm super late on this one but do you guys by any chance have one of those broad caps lying around somewhere



Hey there. Nope nothing at all


----------



## Average vapor Joe (10/7/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey there. Nope nothing at all


Damn. Worth a try tho hehe thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

